# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  Recherche covoiturage chien SAINT BLAISE 06 vers ALSACE67/BOURGOGNE FRANCHE COMTE

## gioia67

Bonjour

Je recherche un covoiturage pour un chien errant de Sicile que j'ai trouvé dans la rue. Il est pris en charge pas une association et doit être rapatrié en France et arriver le 1er octobre en camion à SAINT BLAISE 06.
 Je recherche désespérément quelqu'un qui pourrait faire un bout de trajet avec lui et le remonter vers l'Alsace. Ou bien en région Bourgogne Franche-Comté et alentours, nous pourrons faire le reste.
 Je suis enceinte de 7 mois et ne peux plus faire le trajet aller retour malheureusement. 

Merci !

----------


## POLKA67

Avez-vous contacté les anges du rail ?

https://www.lesangesdurail.fr/contact

https://www.facebook.com/groups/covoitanimalier/
https://www.covoituranimo.com/

Voir si possible de mettre ce type de recherche sur :
solidarité animaux Alsace
https://www.facebook.com/groups/121024634656819/

solidarité animaux Sud
https://www.facebook.com/groups/254534661229420/

----------

